
Node v7.4.0 Released - nikolay
https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/doc/changelogs/CHANGELOG_V7.md#7.4.0
======
nikolay
Notable changes

    
    
        buffer:
            Improve performance of Buffer allocation by ~11%. (Brian White) #10443
            Improve performance of Buffer.from() by ~50%. (Brian White) #10443
        events: Improve performance of EventEmitter.once() by ~27%. (Brian White) #10445
        fs: Allow passing Uint8Array to fs methods where Buffers are supported. (Anna Henningsen) #10382
        http: Improve performance of http server by ~7%. (Brian White) #6533
        npm: Upgrade to v4.0.5 (Kat Marchán) #10330

